# 85 f1.4 L IS alternative lens hoods?



## Viggo (Jan 3, 2018)

Hi guys, a happy new year to you all!

Over Christmas I’ve been using my 85 IS a lot and it still bothers me a lot how difficult, compared to other lenses, it is to keep the front free from rain drops. So here’s the question;

Can any of you that owns this lens and other lenses that may have a lens hood that fits and see if there is another Canon lens hood that’s deeper that can work without causing vignetting. I only own the 85 and 35 so difficult to try anything else.

Thanks!


----------



## reef58 (Jan 3, 2018)

I don't know of any, but if it were me I would buy another hood and modify it with kydex to suit the amount of protection you want. You can probably find a broken hood cheap epoxy it together, and then fashion the kydex.


----------



## sama (Jan 3, 2018)

Viggo said:


> Hi guys, a happy new year to you all!
> 
> Over Christmas I’ve been using my 85 IS a lot and it still bothers me a lot how difficult, compared to other lenses, it is to keep the front free from rain drops. So here’s the question;
> 
> ...



I don't own the lens but since the diameter of the bayonet mount is 83mm (ET83E) you may check if Canon ET-83II ( for 70 200 2.8 ) fits or you may consider a 77mm telephoto metal screw in type lens hood for a few dollars on Ebay.

https://www.ebay.ca/itm/77mm-Professional-Telephoto-Metal-Lens-Hood-77mm-Screw-In-77mm-Filter-Thread-Cap/162194372951?hash=item25c389b957:g:l8QAAOSw-kdXz95i


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jan 3, 2018)

The included hood is the ET-83E (which also comes with the TS-E 50/2.8 Macro). Other possibilities for -83 hoods include:


ET-83 II for the 70-200/2.8L (non-IS)
ET-83B II for the 200/2.8L II
ET-83C for the 100-400L
ET-83D for the 100-400L II
EW-83F for the 24-70/2.8L

I don't have any of those lenses (although I used to have two of them) to try on my 85/1.4L IS, but perhaps someone does and would be willing to report their findings.


----------



## Viggo (Jan 3, 2018)

Excellent tips guys, much appriciated! ;D


----------



## mb66energy (Jan 3, 2018)

Viggo said:


> Hi guys, a happy new year to you all!
> 
> Over Christmas I’ve been using my 85 IS a lot and it still bothers me a lot how difficult, compared to other lenses, *it is to keep the front free from rain drops. *So here’s the question;
> 
> ...



Do you have a 3D printer? If, what about printing a lens hood? I printed one for my EF-S 60mm lens and it works very well.
Sadly I do not own the 1.4 85 so I have no chance (and motivation) to design one ...

EDIT:
Some examples: https://www.thingiverse.com/search/page:4?q=canon+lens+hood&sa=&dwh=85a4cf5c06f199

3D printing is not cheap (printer), consumes a lot of time (design & modeling) but it gives you what you want ... within the limitations of the technology / the printer. I use a Zortrax M200 which is fine down to 0.1mm precision over 100mm with good filament. I used the christmas holidays to build a thermal imager (IR camera) with just 64 pixels (which make a lot fun per pixel) and 3D printing allows to put things together in a very advanced way


----------



## privatebydesign (Jan 3, 2018)

neuroanatomist said:


> The included hood is the ET-83E (which also comes with the TS-E 50/2.8 Macro). Other possibilities for -83 hoods include:
> 
> 
> ET-83 II for the 70-200/2.8L (non-IS)
> ...



Looking at that list the ET-83D for the 100-400L II would be the most attractive with it's CPL 'door'. I'll get one when I get the 85 1.4L and try it out unless somebody confirms it doesn't work beforehand.


----------



## Viggo (Jan 3, 2018)

mb66energy said:


> Viggo said:
> 
> 
> > Hi guys, a happy new year to you all!
> ...



I may have access to industrial grade 3D printer, but if there was a hood that would just fit without hassle that would be better


----------



## Viggo (Jan 3, 2018)

privatebydesign said:


> neuroanatomist said:
> 
> 
> > The included hood is the ET-83E (which also comes with the TS-E 50/2.8 Macro). Other possibilities for -83 hoods include:
> ...



Thanks! It seems the 85 still is hard to find, I was pretty lucky to get it fat, think it’s been two months almost ..


----------



## ahsanford (Jan 3, 2018)

Viggo said:


> Hi guys, a happy new year to you all!
> 
> Over Christmas I’ve been using my 85 IS a lot and it still bothers me a lot how difficult, compared to other lenses, it is to keep the front free from rain drops. So here’s the question;
> 
> ...



Isn't this a similar raindrop risk to the f/1.2L II? It's a shorter hood with the f/1.4L IS for sure, but once that internal focusing design of the f/1.2L II sticks out, it's getting a similarly shallow 'raindrop cover' to my eyes.

(Or are just you never on the MFD end of things?)

- A


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jan 3, 2018)

ahsanford said:


> Isn't this a similar raindrop risk to the f/1.2L II? It's a shorter hood with the f/1.4L IS for sure, but once that internal focusing design of the f/1.2L II sticks out, it's getting a similarly shallow 'raindrop cover' to my eyes.



Good point. However, since the 85/1.2L II lacks weathersealing (including the lack of a mount gasket), the need for a 'raindrop cover' for that lens is not terribly relevant as one would not likely use it in the rain...unlike the weathersealed 85/1.4L IS. 

I suspect both hoods could be deeper without vignetting. The fact that the hood for the 85/1.4L IS is also the hood for a 50mm lens suggests that it's on the short side for 85mm (although granted, the aperture is much wider). Also, on the 85/1.2L II, I found that I could stack two F-Pro filters on the front (10mm thickness) with no effecct on optical vignetting, and adding a 3rd filter (for 15mm directly extended from the lens barrel) resulted in a basically insignificant increase in optical vignetting.


----------



## Frodo (Jan 3, 2018)

The ET 83B II hood for my EF 200/2.8 L II fits comfortably around the outside of the standard hood for my EF 85/1.8. So I doubt very much if you would get any vignetting on your 85/1.4 IS if it would physically fit.
Indeed, I have the opposite problem. I find the hood for my 200/2.8 to be unnecessarily bulky for what could be a stealth lens at events and it does not fit in my lens case. I bought a cheap screw in hood (actually made of a brass alloy, so is quite nice) that is smaller and more discrete.


----------



## ahsanford (Jan 3, 2018)

neuroanatomist said:


> I suspect both hoods could be deeper without vignetting. The fact that the hood for the 85/1.4L IS is also the hood for a 50mm lens suggests that it's on the short side for 85mm (although granted, the aperture is much wider).



Ugh, B&H:
https://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/1358151-REG/canon_2272c001_et_83e_lens_hood.html
_
"Dedicated to the Canon EF 85mm f/1.4L IS USM lens, the ET-83E Lens Hood helps to..."_

While at Canon:
https://shop.usa.canon.com/shop/en/catalog/lens-hood-et-83e
"Compatibility
-- TS-E 50mm f/2.8L Macro
-- EF 85mm f/1.4L IS USM"

Thanks for the knowledge, Neuro. Nice find.

And we could easily test if it could be longer by detaching the hood and attaching to the lens via an external cardboard tube or something and simply 'tromboning' it until vignetting appears at either end of the zoom range.

- A


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jan 3, 2018)

ahsanford said:


> While at Canon:
> https://shop.usa.canon.com/shop/en/catalog/lens-hood-et-83e
> "Compatibility
> -- TS-E 50mm f/2.8L Macro
> ...



That's where I got my info, but it may be an error on the part of Canon USA. The ES-84 hood is what apparently comes with the new TS-E 50 and TS-E 90 Macro lenses, not the ET-83E.


----------



## ahsanford (Jan 3, 2018)

neuroanatomist said:


> ahsanford said:
> 
> 
> > While at Canon:
> ...



TDP and B&H align on this:

https://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/1358150-REG/canon_2276c001_es_84_lens_hood.html

Neuro, I hereby rescind my compliment. You're good for _nothing_, man. 

- A


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jan 3, 2018)

Ouch. :'(

;D


----------



## StoicalEtcher (Jan 3, 2018)

Hi all,

First time poster here - but been lurking for a long time (before Neuro got to 5,000 posts, that is how I remember it).

Viggo's request was finally enough to make me register.

I have been lucky enough to get a copy of the 85 f/1.4L in the UK. I also have the 200 f/2.8L and 24-70 f/2.8L, and having checked, can confirm that the hoods for both do indeed fit the 85 f/1.4 - thanks for the list Neuro; I was also thinking the new hood is short, but hadn't yet got around to trying others on. Additionally, though it is evening here in the UK, I have taken a few indoor shots, and confirm neither appear to cause any vignetting that I can ascertain (but no clear blue skies to test against).

Of the two, if vignetting is an issue, the EW-83F may be preferable, since it is of the 'petal' design, with cut-out corners. I should stress this is from the 24-70 f/2.8 mark I (not sure therefore if it is any different to the current model - MkII).

Happy New Year to you all.


----------



## kaihp (Jan 3, 2018)

StoicalEtcher said:


> I also have the 200 f/2.8L and 24-70 f/2.8L, and having checked, can confirm that the hoods for both do indeed fit the 85 f/1.4
> 
> I should stress this is from the 24-70 f/2.8 mark I (not sure therefore if it is any different to the current model - MkII).



Thanks StoicalEtcher. The 24-70 f/2.8L Mk II does indeed have a (very) different hood from the Mk I: the hood of the Mk I is attached the to the main barrel of the lens (ie the hood doesn't move together with the lens), whereas the Mk II has the 'normal' attachment just below the filter thread.

Also, the Mk I lens extends at the WIDE end, whereas the Mk II extends at the TELE end.


----------



## ahsanford (Jan 3, 2018)

kaihp said:


> Thanks StoicalEtcher. The 24-70 f/2.8L Mk II does indeed have a (very) different hood from the Mk I: the hood of the Mk I is attached the to the main barrel of the lens (ie the hood doesn't move together with the lens), whereas the Mk II has the 'normal' attachment just below the filter thread.
> 
> Also, the Mk I lens extends at the WIDE end, whereas the Mk II extends at the TELE end.



...and it prevents flare ideally at both ends of the FL range, not just at the wide end the Mk II (and most zoom hoods) does. That's why it's so big -- for a reverse zooming lens like that, it has to be.

In a weirdly similar way, the 85 f/1.2L II does the same thing, but in it's case it's not for zooming but for focusing -- the lens gets shorter in length for infinity focusing and longer for MFD focusing.

- A


----------



## Viggo (Jan 3, 2018)

Thanks for chiming in guys! Looks like there will be a great solution for this annoying issue.


----------



## ahsanford (Jan 3, 2018)

Plan B if that doesn't work out:

https://www.shutterbug.com/content/nubrella-wearable-umbrella-keeps-you-and-your-gear-dry-when-shooting-rain

;D

- A


----------



## Viggo (Jan 3, 2018)

ahsanford said:


> Plan B if that doesn't work out:
> 
> https://www.shutterbug.com/content/nubrella-wearable-umbrella-keeps-you-and-your-gear-dry-when-shooting-rain
> 
> ...



Haha ;D ;D


----------



## Click (Jan 3, 2018)

;D ;D ;D


----------



## hne (Jan 4, 2018)

The ET-83C from the 100-400/4.5-5.6L IS fits both ways (as long as you don't try to hold the camera) and causes no visible vignetting when compared against a white wall with the lens focused at MFD. It also looks way out of place.


----------



## Viggo (Jan 4, 2018)

hne said:


> The ET-83C from the 100-400/4.5-5.6L IS fits both ways (as long as you don't try to hold the camera) and causes no visible vignetting when compared against a white wall with the lens focused at MFD. It also looks way out of place.



Veryvery cool! 

That looks to be the answer, it’s one of the absolute deepest and if it stays on and doesn’t cause vignetting I say we have a winner ;D


----------



## hne (Jan 4, 2018)

Viggo said:


> hne said:
> 
> 
> > The ET-83C from the 100-400/4.5-5.6L IS fits both ways (as long as you don't try to hold the camera) and causes no visible vignetting when compared against a white wall with the lens focused at MFD. It also looks way out of place.
> ...



It attaches with a distinct click.


----------



## Larsskv (Jan 6, 2018)

I just checked on my brand new 85L f1.4, which I am on my way out to test. ;D

The hood that comes with the 100-400 L II does not fit very well at all. For some reason it is hard to turn around, and I would be afraid to break it if I were to use it.

The hood that comes with the 70-200L f 2.8 (non IS) - ET-83II - fits very well, does not cause visible vignetting, and must be deep enough to keep raindrops out. I guess it is a little less deep than the ET-83C, but it should be sufficient.


----------



## Viggo (Jan 6, 2018)

Larsskv said:


> I just checked on my brand new 85L f1.4, which I am on my way out to test. ;D
> 
> The hood that comes with the 100-400 L II does not fit very well at all. For some reason it is hard to turn around, and I would be afraid to break it if I were to use it.
> 
> The hood that comes with the 70-200L f 2.8 (non IS) - ET-83II - fits very well, does not cause visible vignetting, and must be deep enough to keep raindrops out. I guess it is a little less deep than the ET-83C, but it should be sufficient.



Very cool, thanks for checking!


----------



## Viggo (Jan 6, 2018)

hne said:


> Viggo said:
> 
> 
> > hne said:
> ...



Great! I ordered a 4 dollar copy off of eBay for testing ;D


----------



## StoicalEtcher (Jan 6, 2018)

Larsskv said:


> I just checked on my brand new 85L f1.4, which I am on my way out to test. ;D
> 
> The hood that comes with the 100-400 L II does not fit very well at all. For some reason it is hard to turn around, and I would be afraid to break it if I were to use it.
> 
> The hood that comes with the 70-200L f 2.8 (non IS) - ET-83II - fits very well, does not cause visible vignetting, and must be deep enough to keep raindrops out. I guess it is a little less deep than the ET-83C, but it should be sufficient.



Just to follow up, I can confirm that the EW-83F fits on both normally and reversed absolutely fine (better in my case than the ET-83B II which feels stiffer somehow) and, having tested it further, does not vignette at all. It is also somewhat longer than the ET-83B II, even at the shorter petal, so may provide even more rain cover.

It also still seems to be a stock item, at least at WEX in the UK where I have just ordered one (currently on half-price discount).

Cheers


----------



## Viggo (Jan 6, 2018)

StoicalEtcher said:


> Larsskv said:
> 
> 
> > I just checked on my brand new 85L f1.4, which I am on my way out to test. ;D
> ...



Thanks a lot! I ordered one of those also, at 4 dollars it’s worth it. It’s usually no problem with flare in the rain so a cheap one will do ;D


----------

